# Aviso, Perigo!



## Outsider

Two useful words to know when travelling in Portuguese-speaking countries. How do you say them in your language? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## uchi.m

In Japanese,

Aviso = 警告 _keikoku_
Perigo = 危険 _kiken_


----------



## Flaminius

Hebrew:

Aviso = אזהרה _azhara_
Perigo = סכנה _sakana_


----------



## uchi.m

I'll try English,

*Aviso* = Warning
Perigo = Danger


----------



## Mahaodeh

I'm assuming they mean what uchi.m wrote so here they are in Arabic

Aviso (warning): tahtheer
Perigo (danger): khatar


----------



## robbie_SWE

In Romanian: 

*avertizare*, *avertisment* (= _warning_)
*pericol* (= _danger_)

In Sweden: 

*varning* (= _warning_)
*fara* (= _danger_)

 robbie


----------



## irene.acler

*Italian*:
Aviso = avviso
Perigo = pericolo


----------



## Noedatorre

Spanish: 
*Aviso*
*Peligro*
(easy to understand for Portugueses, I guess)


----------



## tie-break

Français :

aviso = avertissement

perigo = danger


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch:

*waarschuwing* 'warning'
*gevaar* 'danger'


----------



## dudasd

Serbian:

*upozorenje *(warning); sometimes *oprez* (heed)
*opasnost *(danger)


----------



## Abbassupreme

In Persian:
Warning=Hoshdaar, Ekhtaar
Danger=Khatar


----------



## spakh

Turkish 

Aviso, perigo!

Dikkat, tehlike!


----------



## Hal1fax

Polish:

Uwaga!


----------



## Nanon

tie-break said:


> Français :
> 
> aviso = avertissement
> 
> perigo = danger


 
Correct. However a sign combining these two words would more likely read: *"Attention, danger !"*


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian Creole

avètisman = warning
danje = danger


----------



## guymelef

Filipino:

babala = warning
panganib = danger


----------



## vbergen

Spanish:
*advertencia* (warning)
peligro (danger)


----------



## Kael

Latin:

Admonitio = Warning
Periculum = Danger


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*: *Atentu, **danĝero!*


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
_Upozornění_ or simply _pozor_ (aviso)
_nebezpečí_ (perigo).

In Lithuanian:
_Perspėjimas _or simply _dėmesio_ (aviso)
_pavojus_ (perigo).


----------



## michimz

Mexico: ¡Aguas!


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog:1.) Aviso= Babala  2.)Perigo= May Panganib   In most case, Aviso=abiso and Perigo= Peligro


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

*Aviso*: «Προσοχή» (proso'çi, _f._); learned (katharevousa) feminine noun that derives from the Classical verb «προσέχω» (prŏ'sĕxō)--> _to hold against, give heed_. Compound formed with the joining together of the prefix and preposition «πρὸς» (prŏs)--> _to, towards_ (PIE base *per-, _before, forth, in front of, ahead of_) + verb «ἔχω» ('ĕxō)--> _to have, possess_ (PIE base *segh, _to hold, have, possess_). With «προσοχή» in Modern Greek we describe the act or faculty of attending and the military command to hold an erect position with eyes to the front, arms to the sides, and heels together.
*Perigo*: «Κίνδυνος» ('cinðinos, _m._); Classical masculine noun «κίνδυνος» ('kĭndūnŏs)--> _danger, hazard, venture_, with obscure etymology (some philologists suggest it derives from the verb «κίω» ('kīō)--> _to set in motion, move_).


----------



## catlady60

uchi.m said:


> I'll try English,
> 
> *Aviso* = Warning Caution
> Perigo = Danger


In English, there are three:

*Caution
Warning
Danger
*


----------

